

We need help: New Zealand Government About To Legalize Spying On NZ Citizens - owenwil

Hi HN,<p>There are events unfolding in New Zealand that are pushing forward with questionable surveillance laws despite the NSA scandals. The NZ government wants to legalize collection of meta-data about citizens of the nation with no rules or courts that would be able to interfere, similar to the behaviors of the NSA in the USA. We need to stop this but the government isn&#x27;t listening despite 85% of NZers being against the change.<p>The government claims that the &quot;opposition is for the sake of opposition&quot; and that we have &quot;nothing to hide&quot; but the actions of the NSA have illustrated already how this is a problem and now it&#x27;s about to happen here.<p>We don&#x27;t have the EFF fighting for us. We don&#x27;t have many people who even understand this. If we could get this on the world stage, we might be able to get the government here to listen. If anyone can help with getting the word out, please do. We&#x27;re losing the privacy battle and nobody cares. Please help spread the world.<p>Here is some background:<p>A TL;DR on the proposed changes: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;newzealand&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1iuu43&#x2F;can_i_get_a_tldr_on_the_gcsb_and_tics_bills&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newstalkzb.co.nz&#x2F;auckland&#x2F;news&#x2F;326441001-gcsb-bill--pm-reckons-people-are-on-his-side<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;politics.slashdot.org&#x2F;story&#x2F;13&#x2F;07&#x2F;22&#x2F;239250&#x2F;new-zealand-government-about-to-legalize-spying-on-nz-citizens<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stuff.co.nz&#x2F;dominion-post&#x2F;news&#x2F;politics&#x2F;8953442&#x2F;Spy-law-opposition-for-the-sake-of-politics-Key<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gordoncampbell.scoop.co.nz&#x2F;2013&#x2F;07&#x2F;23&#x2F;gordon-campbell-on-peter-dunnes-illusory-gains-on-the-gcsb-bill&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stuff.co.nz&#x2F;national&#x2F;politics&#x2F;8951548&#x2F;High-profile-GCSB-bill-opposition?utm_source=dlvr.it&amp;utm_medium=twitter
======
icu
I've passed your post on to KEA
([http://www.keanewzealand.com/](http://www.keanewzealand.com/)) via email
info(at)keanewzealand.com.

Lets hope they can post it to the "more than 100,000 talented Kiwis and
'Friends of New Zealand' around the world."

------
RRWagner
I didn't know that NZ had such a pressing security threat that would
necessitate these actions. A shame really. Such a beautiful place with
wonderful people.

